# TT to M2 back to TT ?



## rene2br (Nov 8, 2013)

So this subject has most likely been broached a few time on this site. Sorry in advance.

I've had 2 TT's MK1 and Mk2. The plan was to move to a MK3 TTRS. Unfortunately where I live around 2018, dealers 
were asking 10k over sticker. Long story short I found the BMW M2 and fell in love with the looks and yes it drives incredible. So much fun...

However, I can't seem to get over my love affair with the TT. The car still evokes an emotional response when I see one on the road. I can't seem to get over my love affair with these cars.

So my question, has anyone experienced owning or driving(long term) the M2 and the TTRS MK3? I have an M2 now and I love how much fun the car is to drive. Will I regret going to a TTRS. I don't track my cars and I typical do not modify the engine.

I'm interested in the opinion of the TT nation. Thanks for your help and opinions.


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi, I own a M2 comp aswell as my TT RS and the two cars are massively different on the way they use and deliver the power. I love both cars though and it depends why you want to use the car for, if you want downright arse out driving then the M2 is a beast of car if you want a more point and squirt type of drive then the TT wins. From a comfort perspective on longer distances I prefer my M2 but that isn't to say the TT is an uncomfortable car.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Interesting post. I have just sold my m240i and have been considering a mk3 tts. I have had a couple of mk2 tts and also a mk1 so I always feel a pull towards audi but I can't help thinking maybe I should go for an m2. My last 2 cars were m235i then m240i both with the performance kit. I prefer cars for looks and rarely drive fast but feel the m2 is a good buy. The audi interior does look far superior.


----------



## rene2br (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for your responses. I think the TT looks more striking. Although the M2 has a mean stance. In the end I think I need to scratch the TTRS itch I've had for a while. Hope I won't have any regrets.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

rene2br said:


> Thanks for your responses. I think the TT looks more striking. Although the M2 has a mean stance. In the end I think I need to scratch the TTRS itch I've had for a while. Hope I won't have any regrets.


I'm sure you won't. The M2 certainly looks very mean/aggressive (esp in Comp form), but it is the look of a regular 2 series on steroids. The under-the-bonnet engineering sounds impressive and the M2 may well win when it comes to lairy fun, but the TT has a classic style that the beamer just can't compete with.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> I have been considering a mk3 tts..


I wondered if you would ever come back


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Barmybob said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been considering a mk3 tts..
> ...


Not getting rid of me that easily :lol: Your car looks stunning Bob


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> Barmybob said:
> 
> 
> > bhoy78 said:
> ...


Thank you  Wife still has her second MK2 roadster, the amplified black one and yes I did finally get into a MK3 RS. I have no regrets - absolutely love it. In the end I didn't trade my A5, I kept that too so we now have our own dealership forecourt going on when they're all outside :lol:

Hope you manage to find a TTS in the right colour, I know when you do it will end up looking stunning, like all your previous TT's.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks Bob. That's quite the collection you have! I have put a deposit on a tts black edition in Daytona. I did fancy ara blue but I wanted a car with the 20" alloys and wasn't many available at the minute. Was a nice TTRS for sale near me but the guy had taken a deposit on it the same day as I sold the m240i so it wasn't to be.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Daytona is one of my favourite Audi colours, the colour of my A5. It's not as shouty as some of the colours in the range but it looks stunning in any light and is far easier to look after than say black 

I did look at a Daytona RS the day before I got my black one. I was told on the phone it was immaculate, a credit to it's one owner" I paid my deposit and was so excited on the rather long drive over to see it. The car was in a right mess, scratches, chips and damage everywhere, interior was even worse. The car was in need of so much work, not at all looked after


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Daytona was on my list but would have preferred blue or silver. I had a phantom black pearl mk2 so I know how much work a black car can be but when clean they do look immense.

That's my worry with this car I haven't physically seen it just by video. Normally I would go anywhere in the country to get a car but with the current situation this ones being put on a transporter. Body works been described as immaculate but I will go over it when it arrives. I only lose £100 deposit if it ends up not for me so worth the risk.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

bhoy78 said:


> Daytona was on my list but would have preferred blue or silver. I had a phantom black pearl mk2 so I know how much work a black car can be but when clean they do look immense.
> 
> That's my worry with this car I haven't physically seen it just by video. Normally I would go anywhere in the country to get a car but with the current situation this ones being put on a transporter. Body works been described as immaculate but I will go over it when it arrives. I only lose £100 deposit if it ends up not for me so worth the risk.


Well that didn't take long to rule the OG out. Enjoy when it arrives.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

TerryCTR said:


> Well that didn't take long to rule the OG out. Enjoy when it arrives.


Thanks you know me I like a deal 8) I also like to change cars quite a bit but maybe not quite as much as yourself :lol: ! That is some machine you have. Was sorely tempted by the OG m2 but would rather have the competition so earmarked for the future besides I have wanted a mk3 for years and just kept buying bmws mainly because of you.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

bhoy78 said:


> Thanks you know me I like a deal 8) I also like to change cars quite a bit but maybe not quite as much as yourself :lol: ! That is some machine you have. Was sorely tempted by the OG m2 but would rather have the competition so earmarked for the future besides I have wanted a mk3 for years and just kept buying bmws mainly because of you.


Probably not a bad plan of action to run the TTS until the CP's drop off in value some more although with production nearing an end it may hold the values up.

I took my mate out at the weekend (not exactly socially distant sitting 1cm apart) he couldn't believe the levels of grip and capability down a B road - I will certainly miss it when it goes but with no.2 almost here it's time to be sensible :?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

TerryCTR said:


> Probably not a bad plan of action to run the TTS until the CP's drop off in value some more although with production nearing an end it may hold the values up.
> 
> I took my mate out at the weekend (not exactly socially distant sitting 1cm apart) he couldn't believe the levels of grip and capability down a B road - I will certainly miss it when it goes but with no.2 almost here it's time to be sensible :?


You certainly aren't getting the family in that monster :lol: So what's next?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I've no real idea Alan until the lotus goes and I see how it pans out with the house move which is getting on for some big numbers to get what we want in this area. I was looking at the 5 door Alf quadrifoglio at the weekend but the interior is a bit naff and the sat nav is especially [email protected] when you've had time with the latest idrive.

I test drove an RS3 and RS4 pre lockdown but I wasn't happy with them at all so maybe it's time for the Family Prius.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Terry you will never ever have a family Prius. That isn't just a normal Lotus :lol: not sure where the baby seat was meant to go. Anyway good luck with the new addition, house move and whatever you decide to replace the space ship with 8)


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

bhoy78 said:


> Terry you will never ever have a family Prius. That isn't just a normal Lotus :lol: not sure where the baby seat was meant to go. Anyway good luck with the new addition, house move and whatever you decide to replace the space ship with 8)


 :lol: cheers, roll on Friday for phase 2 of lockdown easing hopefully the TTS fills the void until some rwd action down the line


----------



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

ive been looking at a m2comp what are running costs like av mpg? servicing etc ?maybe selling my tts.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

credy68 said:


> ive been looking at a m2comp what are running costs like av mpg? servicing etc ?maybe selling my tts.


Bmw insurance is surprisingly cheap. If you have any additional performance kit etc fitted by the main dealer these do not need to be disclosed. M cars do however need to have a tracker fitted. Can't really comment on the competition other than it looks great. The average mpg is likely similar to the TTS.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

credy68 said:


> ive been looking at a m2comp what are running costs like av mpg? servicing etc ?maybe selling my tts.


Servicing is reasonable but the M2 was noticeably worse on fuel. Even when I tried to cruise it couldn't get near what the TTS was managing mileage wise and I only had the 6 speed dsg which I felt was lacking an extra gear for the long motorway trips.


----------

